# Favorite Babywearing Coat?!



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,

I'm on the hunt for the most fantastic babywearing coat/poncho out there. I used a Suse's Kindercoat last time and I wasn't all that thrilled. I did like it depending on the weather I guess, but if it was really cold it was a little drafty down the back and I imagine on my babe too.

I was going to get the mamaponcho, but now after reading the thread below I'm a little worried.

Thanks mamas!

Andrea


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

DIY, check out this.


----------



## MommyKA (Apr 8, 2007)

I also like the MoM jacket and the Felix Pera (but the latter is just too expensive)


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a mamaponcho for sale right now on the trading post for 150.00 all wool. I like it but that's still too much for me. It's usually over 200.00.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=780896


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
DIY, check out this.


I can't get in there. Can you explain what it is or cut and paste so I can see. Thanks


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
DIY, check out this.

That is an awesome coat, SHE made it. I'm not so talented. I wish she would go into business


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I really hated the Mama Poncho -- I felt like a stuffed sausage and I don't think it's a good look unless you're a super-duper skinny-minnie!

I just got a Nori Peekaru vest, which is very cool, and will let me wear other regular winter jackets over it as necessary. It's a very functional design.

I also have one of the Didymos Mama Jackets that I got two winters ago, and I like it, although it does run small -- and it's wool, but not necessarily suitable for the coldest of winters. It's well-made, though.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Can you see this picture?

It was actually really simple to make. Just check out TBW thread I listed above (you may have to register but it's worth it as that site is awesome) for basic directions.

Today I sewed a winter podaegi (Korean wide blanket carrier). It's so great! It was really easy to make -- and I sew TERRIBLY, just don't look at the seams too closely.







I made it out of a layer of denim and a layer of fleece (a thick, old blanket) with denim straps (unpadded as padding would've been too complicated for me to sew







) It's so warm and cozy and my baby liked it so much that she cried when I started to take it back off (I put it back on really quickly) and fell asleep after a few minutes.







:


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Totally OT...
Ugh. I'm just looking at the podaegi picture and thinking that I've lost 15 kilos already and my bf boobs are still soooo huge. I hope they shrink after weaning or I'm going to have to get them reduced. Aaaagh!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
DIY, check out this.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
Can you see this picture?

It was actually really simple to make. Just check out TBW thread I listed above (you may have to register but it's worth it as that site is awesome) for basic directions.

I am registered on TBW and I can see that photo, but the link in the second post (http://homepage.mac.com/erni/atragej...agejacke1.html) doesn't work, and I don't see any instructions in the thread itself.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Ulrike, are you German? Your name is, so I was wondering.
At any rate, the instructions link doesn't work anymore (like you said) and it was all in German anyway.

I'm going to write down how I did it (just in English for now, I'm too lazy to do both languages) and post it on my homepage so others can see it as there are lots of requests for directions. I was planning on making a babywearing page, anyway.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the DIY coat... unfortunately I know I would never do it. I'd probably cut the jacket, and then be like "um, I'll try it later" LOL... It's absolutley beautiful though.

In the same thread on TBW someone recommended a sweater from Germany called the Mamabutterfly. http://www.mamabutterfly.de/index.ph...by-Fleece.html I love the look of this and I so want one, but she's not going to have them ready until December, and then I'd have to ship from Germany. Very nice though.


----------



## rutabega (May 15, 2007)

If you are a knitter, here is a pattern to take a regular buttoned winter coat and add a front baby carrier cover part.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Here are the instructions for the DIY babywearing coat.


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

woa great ideas!
im gunna be sewing my ass off this week! (better than freezing it off)


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
Ulrike, are you German? Your name is, so I was wondering.

Nope. I'm Iowan.







My mom's best friend in High School was German, though, and I was named after her. I've taken German, and I lived in Germany for 4 years, but I'm not fluent. I tend to understand quite a bit, but my mouth and brain just do not cooperate when it's time for me to speak or write it. English instructions will definitely be easier for me to follow, though I thought I might be able to muddle through the German ones.

Edit: Thanks for the instructions. I'm definitely bookmarking that page.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I actually love my Kindercoat, and I get tons of comments on it whenever I'm wearing it. They've improved it every year it's been in production.

Drafty down the back is one of the more common complaints, but apparently many people don't realize that the opening in the back can be cinched up tighter. I've never had a draft problem.


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

VanessaS said:


> Can you see this picture?"
> 
> Oh my goodness, I love that red coat in the picture. It looks like down? Maybe just polyester. Thank you for that link, I am going to try to make something like the red one.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

bumping again. pls provide links if you have them. i am an internet shopper...


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't read all the replies, I have a modified cloak that my mother made me. Instead of slashes to stick your hands through, the hem of the cloak is sewn together around your wrist loosely, and it has multiple buttons at the neck, so I can loosen it enough that a baby on the hip can stick his head through too, etc. You could make something similar with fabric glue and fleece, for under 15 bucks, and it would take about an hour, minus shopping time.


----------

